# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Соревнования в CANIS.

## Tatjana

16.10.10 на дрессировочной площадке ТСКК состояться первые внутренние соревнования учеников Татьяны Черняковой. Судья А. Обликас / Эстония/

Начало соревнований в 10.00.
Пожалуйста для участников все вопросы в эту тему.

Для регистрации пришлите пожалуйста на е-мейл unerschrocken @mail.ru следующие данные:

1.Имя и Фамилию проводника
2.Адрес
3. Кличку собаки
4. регистрационный номер EST-...
5. дату рожд. собаки
6. номер клейма или чипа

Регистрация стоит 210 ЕЕК, деньги пожалуйста сдайте на тренировках этой недели.

*ВСЕ ДАННЫЕ НЕОБХОДИМО ПРЕДОСТАВИТЬ ДО 14.10.10*

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Tatjana K

Всех Поздравляю!!!!

----------


## Tatjana

Немного опережу Николая. :Ap: 
Фото с Победителями Алексеем и Рэмом!!! Учительница и ученик.)))

----------


## Tatjana

Все ошибки под грозным контролем!  :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

Результаты:
1. Алексей и н.о. Рэм 96б. отлично
2. Андрей и ротвейлер Врони 95б. очень хорошо
3. Анастасия и н.о. Неди 95б. очень хорошо
4. Нелли и н.о. Прада 94б. очень хорошо
5. Максим и н.о. Алекс 92б. очень хорошо ( а Максим не из нашего муравейника, он из полиции  :Ad: )
6. Марина и н.о. Пика 91б. очень хорошо
7. Лейе и н.о. Пинк 87б. хорошо
8. Рийна и н.о. Мико 83б. хорошо
9. Ану и американский бульдог Киона 81б. хорошо
10. Ирина и австралийская овчарка Эдди 79б. достаточно
11. Леонид и н.о. Тим 77б. достаточно
12. Каарел и леонбергер Амиго 74б. достаточно

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ СВОИХ ДОРОГИХ УЧЕНИКОВ С ТАКИМ УСПЕШНЫМ ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕМ!!! УРА!!! РАБОТАЕМ ДАЛЬШЕ И ПОЛУЧАЕМ РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ ЛУЧШЕ!!!
ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ!!!  :Ax:  :0433:

----------


## Tatjana

И не смотрите, что леонбергер на последнем месте. Амиго самый известный леонбергер в Эстонии. Он один из самых титулованный леонбергеров на выставках и самый рабочий леонбергер на соревнованиях!!! Второго такого в Эстонии просто нету! :0173:  :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

Меняю немцев на австралийцев!

----------


## Nikolai

начну выставлять фотки, пока Таня меня не опередила и не выставила сама :Af:  думаю все фотографии поставлю в альбом. сюда же поставлю некоторые подсмотренные и понравившиеся. без последовательности в событиях.

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## barrbosa

Как вообще можно успеть снимать собак в невесомасти  
Вот молодец Коля так держать  :Ay:

----------


## Andrei

Всех участников еще раз с потрясающими результатами!  :0301: 

И конечно же поблагодарить нашего замечательного тренера Татьяну Чернякову!  :Ax: 




Коля, давай исчо!  :0220: )

----------


## Andrei

Кубок "Canis" (Canis Cup)  :Ay: надо сделать ежегодными соревнованиями для всех желающих.

----------


## Tatjana

> Кубок "Canis" (Canis Cup) надо сделать ежегодными соревнованиями для всех желающих.


Будет сделано!  :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Постепенно буду добавлять видео:
1 место 96 б. н.о Рэм, проводник Алексей Янкун http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozmoXdYug8k
2 место 95 б. ротвейлер Врони ф. Хаус Нойбранд, проводник Андрей Хмельницкий http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7K90ZMH85E
4 место 94 б. н.о Унершроккен Прада, проводник Нелли Сыпченко http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU66SCwKGg8
6 место 91 б. н.о Унершрокке Пика, проводник Марина Ющенко http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAxGXpWsMOk

----------


## Lex

Алексею и Андрею хочется сказать какие вы оба молодцы  :0433: 
А Рэм и вовсе изменился с весны до неузнаваемости! Дальнейших успехов  :Ax:  С вашим талантом и таким тренером у вас всё получится!

----------


## Irka

какой интересный у вас норматив. Что-то смешанное  :Af:  ИПО и наш российский ОКД  :Ag:

----------


## Andrei

Коля, ты куда пропал? Сказал, что если не сюда, то фотки в албюом... в какой алббом? чей альбом? где альбом? Ну в общем ты понял... ))

----------


## Света

> какой интересный у вас норматив. Что-то смешанное  ИПО и наш российский ОКД


Ага, а проводники и собаки молодцы! Повезло им с тренером.

----------


## Nubira

Фотоотчет с мероприятия Николая Цветкова
http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=5652

Коля, отличные снимки!

----------


## Nikolai

> Фотоотчет с мероприятия Николая Цветкова
> http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=5652
> 
> Коля, отличные снимки!


спасибо. стараюсь.

----------


## Nikolai

отвечаю под своими же постами.. в 22:00 воскресение добавил ещё 21 фотографию. осталось немножко и отработаю пакет с печеньем :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## Andrei

Спасбо за фото!  :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

Коля, спасибо за отличные фото!!! :Ay:

----------


## Kiona

Suur t&#228;nu piltide eest!

----------


## Tatjana

12 место леонбергер Амиго, проводник Каарел Аксин, 74б. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngJuXELhc0U

----------

